# Meraki V2 DNA75C



## Rob Fisher

The wood made especially for me by Matt Manning has arrived at Meraki Creations! The Meraki V2 construction starts today!

Teal Body with Blue Tube!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## daniel craig



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RayDeny

Going to look beautiful Rob.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza

I hope @Rob Fisher like in the past we will be kept
up to date step by step


----------



## Rob Fisher

Willyza said:


> I hope @Rob Fisher like in the past we will be kept
> up to date step by step



Big time @Willyza! I will post as he sends me pics... I'm hoping the first pics will start in a day or so... so damn amped for this one!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

And she is being made... first pics from Meraki Creations!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

The creation continues!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cut out done!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## RayDeny

I'm loving that block!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Meraki V2 is getting close to finishing now... here is a shot of the workbench!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yiannaki

Rob Fisher said:


> Cut out done!
> View attachment 100966


That colour is unbelievable!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Yiannaki said:


> That colour is unbelievable!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Very Yoga teal indeed

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> Very Yoga teal indeed


I just think I'm obsessed!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Yiannaki said:


> I just think I'm obsessed!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Lol
But it is a wonderful colour indeed
Rob, that mod is going to look absolutely amazing!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Meraki V2 is getting close to finishing now... here is a shot of the workbench!
> View attachment 101096


The green/blue body with the purple face plate would look stunning!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## RayDeny

The wood really comes alive once it's oiled

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Ash

@Rob Fisher. Is this a 18650 Mod? I have a block that I am still deciding which mod to go with. Bar V3 or this as it looks good. I like my mods small so this may very well be an option too.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ash said:


> @Rob Fisher. Is this a 18650 Mod? I have a block that I am still deciding which mod to go with. Bar V3 or this as it looks good. I like my mods small so this may very well be an option too.



Yip it is indeed a single 18650 mod. I should have it in my paw maybe end of next week... can't wait. First mod I really went and had blocks especially made for me and then a mod done to my specs by a high end modder... expectations are rather high right now.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ash

Cannot wait to hear your final thoughts on it when you get it. Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Buttons and battery tube done...

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Meraki V2 #41 is finished and on it's way!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

Oh wow @Rob Fisher - that is just gorgeous!
Meraki looks very distinguished

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac

Rob Fisher said:


> Meraki V2 #41 is finished and on it's way!
> View attachment 101650
> View attachment 101651
> View attachment 101652
> View attachment 101653
> View attachment 101654


Will it have a name?


----------



## Rob Fisher

kev mac said:


> Will it have a name?



She might very well... will see when she arrives and there has been some fondling.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Well the day finally arrived and the Meraki V2 DNA75C arrived. To say I'm happy is an understatement of note and the finish on the wood is nothing short of spectacular. This is a special mod because I was involved with the modder every step of the way and he was brilliant and responsive. He normally won't accept wood he doesn't supply because he will only use quality wood... but when he heard I was getting Matt Manning to make both the blocks he was happy to accept them.

The mod is a lot smaller than you think and it's beautiful... just beautiful... comfortable in the hand and I don't think the quality of the vape is all in my mind... any other peeps out there with a DNA75C Mod? The vape is smooth as silk. I need to play a bit with the DNA75C and will report back once done.

But I am one really happy vaper... it's turned out way better than expected!

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Silver

It looks very unique @Rob Fisher 
Stunning
Wishing you well with it!!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

That is one very beautiful mod. @Rob Fisher may it provide you with many happy vapes.

Ps could you post a photo of the battery "door". Id like to see how this all fits together.


----------



## Rob Fisher

antonherbst said:


> That is one very beautiful mod. @Rob Fisher may it provide you with many happy vapes.
> 
> Ps could you post a photo of the battery "door". Id like to see how this all fits together.



Thanks @antonherbst! Here we go with more pics.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

Again i say. May she bring you many happy puffs during her life with you. That is a stunning device. I can not ge enough of the 2 colors that work so well together.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

